# Hymer Electrics



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

First trip out in our Hymer C544K. 

12v working ok hooked up on sight and nothing......sockets dont work and fridge doesn't appear to be working. Fuses haven't tripped so does anyone have any idea what I'm missing, checked hook up no problem there?

So help or it could be a long week.

Bern


----------



## gjh613 (Aug 7, 2011)

Have you checked the 230v circuit breakers? They are normally located in a cupboard somewhere close to the mains inlet. The circuit breakers are normally orientated so that they are 'on' when the switches are in the 'up' position.

Is the 12 volt charger operating? You can normally hear a very feint hum when mains power is applied.

If all else fails, it may be worth borrowing a different mains lead just to rule out the possibility that yours may be faulty.

Best of luck!


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Bern, I am not sure about the electrics on your Hymer. I have looked through the generic manual that seems to cover the 2000-2004 Hymers and it quotes... 

The 240 V power supply system is secured by a two-pole safety cut out, The safety cut-out can be found in the wardrobe. In certain models, it can be found in the rear divan or is fitted to the right of the wardrobe. 

I'm sure that you know exactly where yours is but I thought I would just chip in just in case. 

Does your model have the elecroblock? I had all sorts of problems trying to locate the fault in mine until I found that a fuse had broken on one of the bades, it looked intact across the fused bridge but when I eventually removed it I discovered the break. I now completely remove the fuse to check  

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't know about Hymers but on our van there is a fuse inside adjacent to the hook up point, its actually on the floor in a cupboard and you wouldn't know it's there, other than that I would check the RCD. I have worried about loss of EHU power on numerous occasions and each time it has been something simple.


----------

